# My new exodons



## bootdink (Jan 17, 2007)

well i finally found some of these guys and decided i had to buy most of them(had to leave 5 unfortunetly







) and they are probably the best fish ive ever kept...always active,swimming around in a huge schooll... and feeding is a hoot and a half...i have 19 in a 55 gal and hopefully gona grab about another 6-10 of them...heres some cruddy pics i took


----------



## Draven1 (Nov 5, 2005)

Your exos look great especially in a 55 with lots of room, congrats on the new additions


----------



## skubasteve! (Feb 14, 2007)

Looking good! Now post some feeding videos! May I ask what you paid per exo? And where you got them?


----------



## bootdink (Jan 17, 2007)

i live in Truro nova scotia, and got them in Halifac Nova scotia...bout an hour drive away from me...they were 15 bux a peice and talked the LFS down to 10 bux a pop canadian...they are definetly worth the money(a little pricey) but worth it...feeding is intense..and like i say always active...im trying to post a vid i took with my cell phone but when i convert to wmv the vid like completely turns to some other vid lol...sooon hopefulkly ill b able to post...

thanks for the comments!


----------



## primetime3wise (Sep 28, 2003)

very nice, savage little beasts


----------



## wally43 (Feb 23, 2007)

so what do u feed them? do they have big teeth like red bellys or not? dont know much about these fish but they look cool
wally


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

nice exos man they look sweet


----------



## CorGravey (Feb 13, 2007)

Yeah congrats bootdink. Imma have to stop buy to truro and check out ur collection some time.

Yeah congrats bootdink. Imma have to stop buy to truro and check out ur collection some time.


----------



## bootdink (Jan 17, 2007)

wally43 said:


> Yeah congrats bootdink. Imma have to stop buy to truro and check out ur collection some time.
> 
> Yeah congrats bootdink. Imma have to stop buy to truro and check out ur collection some time.


just let me know







ive got quiet the collection of fish now....i think i just hit 28 tanks...lol


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

nice exos man!!

i cant wait to get mine.

around here they sell for 17$ in LFSs, but there are two more specialized companies who sell them for a lot cheaper.


----------



## bootdink (Jan 17, 2007)

yea i bought 7 from another fish store for 16.99 a pop and then bought these other 12 for 10 bux a pop(reg 15) but im a schemer lol


----------



## CorGravey (Feb 13, 2007)

Hahaha wat a deal! How big are them exos supposed to get anyway?


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

well i hope MA gets the exos up here for a decent price.lol

no chance in hell am i paying 17$ each when im getting 30 of them


----------



## skubasteve! (Feb 14, 2007)

bootdink said:


> well i hope MA gets the exos up here for a decent price.lol
> 
> no chance in hell am i paying 17$ each when im getting 30 of them


Agreed, thats TONS of money.


----------



## bootdink (Jan 17, 2007)

MA.ca dont have any in and i dont know of any other sponsor that ships to canada for a decent price(well ships here at all)...cichlid city is all out of them and i emailed ma.ca but they havnt replied...so i took them while i could get them becuase i didnt want to wait jus incase the sponsors didnt get them for awhile







trust me it was a hard decision but i had to do it lol


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

Great looking group of exodons!

_*Topic Moved to Freshwater Pictures and Videos Forum*_


----------



## benJii (Feb 17, 2005)

Great looking exos man, I love em.


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

MA.ca will get them in at some point. until then ill be patient


----------



## bootdink (Jan 17, 2007)

yea i think im gonna get about 10-12 more if MA gets them in or cichlid city gets them in...there jus si nutty at feeding..and from what ive herd you can fit about 30 in a 55 comfortably so im gonna add more to these 19...

thanks for the comments fellas!


----------



## holmes14 (Apr 15, 2007)

yup thatd be sweet, but i bet you could have more like 40 of them in there


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

bootdink said:


> Yeah congrats bootdink. Imma have to stop buy to truro and check out ur collection some time.
> 
> Yeah congrats bootdink. Imma have to stop buy to truro and check out ur collection some time.


just let me know







ive got quiet the collection of fish now...*.i think i just hit 28 tanks*...lol
[/quote]
Ay Cabrone!

Nice fish man. I wouldnt mind having a Shoal of those little guys.


----------

